# ...back again in Namibia



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

some more:

Farm Kachauchab - 20.000 hectares










...he did not make it










Natural Canyon Bridge


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

some more sunrises and sunsets???


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

The guys

...and animals



























































































The Farm Dogs - "Killer-Machines"


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

something to eat....

Blessbock - Springbock - hmm lekker




























something to smoke, but I did not prefer the "Namibian Tobacco" of Isaac


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

and last but not least => Trophy Pics

Rock-Dassie (Klippschliefer)










Springbock










Quail










That´s it - hope you liked it.



















Alles van die beste

Frank


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Excellent pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Awesomw Frank! Great pics!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Great report.

But....

Awesome Photos!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------

